# How much to bid...



## MSeal (Oct 8, 2013)

We have a unique opportunity an want to make sure we're bidding in the right ballpark.

We are bidding a residential apartment building, the common hallways and exterior doors, trim, crown, baseboard and chair railing. Plus a bit of ceiling and wall repair (filling holes, patching rub marks, etc.)

The painting MUST be done by hand during normal business hours. Sprayers cannot be used as residents MUST be able to access their rooms, elevators, and hallways at any given time. This is an assisted living/retirement building and there a ton of minor issues. Doors can't be removed, etc. 

Specs:

11,000 sq ft of wall space
1000 linear ft of baseboard
1000 linear ft of chair rail
600 linear ft of crown molding (one floor doesn't have crown)
108 door with trim - 6 panel metal doors, exterior only. Doors cannot be removed. 
Minor wall prep (holes filled, small gouges from wheelchairs filled, etc.)
Minor furniture to be moved (decorative pieces and wall hangings) and returned to their original position.

Labor only. Client will provide paint, brushes, drop clothes, tape, etc. ALL MATERIAL provided by client.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

come on man client supplies paint brushes, this is a forum for professionals


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Dave Mac said:


> come on man client supplies paint brushes, this is a forum for professionals


Funny how easy that is to see..lol..


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

MSeal said:


> We have a unique opportunity an want to make sure we're bidding in the right ballpark.
> 
> We are bidding a residential apartment building, the common hallways and exterior doors, trim, crown, baseboard and chair railing. Plus a bit of ceiling and wall repair (filling holes, patching rub marks, etc.)
> 
> ...


50 k What state are we coming too and when do we start?


----------



## MSeal (Oct 8, 2013)

Dave Mac said:


> come on man client supplies paint brushes, this is a forum for professionals


Agreed. Client is insisting on providing their own supplies of everything, including brushes. The owner is serious about it as well. We thought he was joking about the brushes. He wasn't.


----------



## MSeal (Oct 8, 2013)

richmondpainting said:


> 50 k What state are we coming too and when do we start?


We've never quoted a job this big and we are thinking about 45-50K but wanted others opinions.

Currently, we are contracted to handle the interior apartments as needed. (and yes, we have to use THEIR brushes). 

We mostly handle residential and didn't want to be over the top on pricing...or leave $$ on the table. 

About the brushes. The owner thinks the brushes he supplies are somehow superior and leave a certain "finish". They aren't, but arguing is not worth the air and time.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

MSeal said:


> We've never quoted a job this big and we are thinking about 45-50K but wanted others opinions. Currently, we are contracted to handle the interior apartments as needed. (and yes, we have to use THEIR brushes). We mostly handle residential and didn't want to be over the top on pricing...or leave $$ on the table. About the brushes. The owner thinks the brushes he supplies are somehow superior and leave a certain "finish". They aren't, but arguing is not worth the air and time.


What kind of brushes does the owner provide? Who's in charge of cleaning them?


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

I had a client do that. he showed up with chip brushes, got a bag @ menards real cheap!

I rolled my eyez, said I'm taking lunch, & went and bought woosters...


----------



## MSeal (Oct 8, 2013)

I think we are all getting lost in the brush issue. We typically clean the brushes and they've held up well. It's a non-issue. 

Our concern is if we are charging adequately for the labor portion of the work. That is all. 

$47.5 is where we think we should be. What do other pros think? Consider that this cannot be sprayed and we have to work around residents coming and going as well.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

what do you normally charge a sf ?
how long have you been in business ?

I think we are all getting lost in the brush issue. We typically clean the brushes and they've held up well. It's a non-issue

How many coats?
With them supplying paint what brand & grade?
Who set the schedule ? do they want you to finish 1 floor at a time 
or can you have a crew painting only doors, a crew for walls, prep ? 
State & city? Orlando, Fl vs Mattituck, New York _in prices are a BIG different__

three fifty 
_


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

richmondpainting said:


> 50 k What state are we coming too and when do we start?


I'll do it for 49K


----------



## 97audia4 (Sep 10, 2013)

Are you going to be charging for drive time when you run out of tape and paint and have to go get more? And if they are living in the rooms im sure you will have to move more than just wall hangings. 



Take them all out to a long lunch and spray that ish and tell them to vacuum when they get back walk away with 55k check


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

Tree fiddy all day long.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

They arent going to pay 50k. 

I talked to them and they want you to pay them to paint it.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Repaint. 30 cents per coat per sq. Ft. 1 buck a lineal foot of trim. 

That's two pieces of your puzzle. Nationals will come in at these rates. Technically, that's hiod money if your efficient.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

You CAN spray it if you ditch that massive 515 tip. Edge w/ a 211 roll with an 18 & a weenie above the doors.

I did a stairwell in a complex using that method. Shield & run.

Double check your math. Use a sqft price and compare it to your T&m price. You should know your hourly rate, don't you?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I think I just had an aneurysm.


----------



## 101 Painters (Sep 21, 2013)

How many man-hours are estimating it will take?


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

At the end of the day only you can answer that question.

I can double coat a 12*12*8 room in 8 hrs brush & roll. Some can match that, others cant. Hell, one time I sprayed 4 coats in a day. I didn't like doing it, but I did. 

No one writes your paycheck but you. As long as your happy with it, who cares if your low or high?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

101 Painters said:


> How many man-hours are estimating it will take?


 
for 50 k ? I cannot do advanced math
something like a thousand+ hours?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I'll do it for 49K


 
can I help?


----------



## MSeal (Oct 8, 2013)

estimating it would take around 300 man hours


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

You never told us what kind of brush they supplied?

You have to know your production rates for each item. Then add a factor for down time. Look into the Pdca estimating guides, volume one and two. They have a good format for putting these things together.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

Yes, what kind of brushes????


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

MSeal said:


> estimating it would take around 300 man hours


Sounds like a good week job. I'd do it for 20k and be stoked.20 k seems extreme.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Paradigmzz said:


> Sounds like a good week job. I'd do it for 20k and be stoked.20 k seems extreme.


honestly this sounds like a job i bid right when they posted this on here...minus this brush or deal... it wouldnt be the first time some one posted about a job i bid on...on here


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

50k is outrageous, 20k seems pretty close but perhaps a little high.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

I had it for 23k. .50 for the rock, a buck for all the lineal and 100 for the door and frame. the 100 for the door and frame was as much to make the math easey but also remember they're Occupoed units, two coats, somehow you got to get the doors open and stay open a while, somebody may have to be with you to observe. actually working a job right now with the same door scenario but haven't gotten to the doors yet. It is going to take some legistics. We're going to have to work with the building mgt. and be limited to doing what they are comfortable with.


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

Damon T said:


> You never told us what kind of brush they supplied?
> 
> You have to know your production rates for each item. Then add a factor for down time. Look into the Pdca estimating guides, volume one and two. They have a good format for putting these things together.


For 50k I'd rub it on with my fingers.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Ha! Pour it in a child swim pool, jump in, and just run down the halls dry humping the walls...


----------

